# A cut-out in cable box in a front yard



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

This one SHOULD be easy, right?

I mean, how much comb could they possibly have in this cylindrical cable box?

Has anyone encountered one of these doing a cut-out?

I'll be doing it in the next few days here in FL - _*IF*_ a SWAT team doesn't get me in the process. ('cause supposedly it's a no-no to do this in FL?)


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

By the way, I will be placing the comb in a top bar hive, most likely with wire/hair-clips.

Does anyone have any suggestions or ideas besides the obvious removing the cover and cutting out comb routine?

I suppose it could be a problem if the comb is all the way in the top. Hmmmm, nothing can ever be a cake-walk, right?

.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Just a thought.... lift it up and give it a real good jolt downward to rid the comb? Take pics. That one is going to be fun.... not! lol


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

That thing is most likely packed full of wires and terminals so I would expect it to be a real mess. Honey and bees DRIPPING all over. Get some pictures, this should be a real show!


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Just a thought.... lift it up and give it a real good jolt downward to rid the comb? Take pics. That one is going to be fun.... not! lol


That may not be a bad idea. Messy and pissed-off bees, but could be THE way to go ultimately.

If I'm sticking my arm WAY up there with a knife, it's going to be a mess with PO'd bees anyhow.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

I may ask the guy if I can get them in the evening - pull the sucker up and place a screen over that end and bring them to my hive and deal with them there. It doesn't have to be in the evening, but that would guarantee all the bees would be there.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

julysun said:


> That thing is most likely packed full of wires and terminals so I would expect it to be a real mess. Honey and bees DRIPPING all over. Get some pictures, this should be a real show!


He claims the cable company has disconnected any live or active wiring from that box, but that doesn't mean they won't be tangled in the remnants, as you said.


----------



## BackYardPhenomena (Jul 11, 2012)

In such a small containment, and from experience, hives like this tend to be weak from constant swarming. Had one like this in a decorative rock that was robbed completely out within a day or so after binging it back to my bee yard.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

So I get an email from this guy this morning that reads:



> I was thinking about it and that conversation sort of struck me wrong. Don't
> worry about the hive. I will find someone that wants it.


!!????

So I emailed him back and said:



> Is it because I asked for a donation? What struck you as 'wrong'? You can imagine the potential danger with an operation like that. They have to be cut out while they are trying to kill you. Then they have to be transferred to a hive. If it's the donation part, I might consider doing it for free. Let's talk about it.


So I was wondering what he meant by "THAT" conversation. We talked on the phone and we emailed. Here's the email exchange:

Him:


> It is hard to see the bees from this, but they are there and they scattered
> a little and went in the hive when I got close. If you blow up the first one
> there are three showing.
> 
> They are docile as you can see. I was about 2 foot away from them.



Me:


> Got it.
> 
> That's interesting that you say they scattered when you walked up because
> honeybees aren't ones to scatter. In fact, if they sense danger, they send
> ...



Is my entomology flawed? Should I not have questioned His Majesty over them "scattering"?

But over the phone, I didn't say anything out of the ordinary. I asked if any poisons had been sprayed. I asked if the box was active with the cable company. I didn't crack any wacky jokes or say anything out of left field. Of course I DID ask for a small donation.

I tell you all what - the older I get, the less I like to deal with people. You have to CONSTANTLY walk on eggshells. You start asking yourself: "Should I have ANY sense-of-humor?".............."Should I give away too much (or ANY) info?"

I would really like to know what made this guy change his mind so I can take that into account and move forward.

.


----------



## BackYardPhenomena (Jul 11, 2012)

Everytime I do a cutout, the property owner acts like they are doing me a favor. Maybe because they are used to paying for a service, and in FL we really aren't allowed to charge. This creates an ambiguous relationship, because we are indeed offering a service yet rarely are compensated for the risk.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

BackYardPhenomena said:


> Everytime I do a cutout, the property owner acts like they are doing me a favor. Maybe because they are used to paying for a service, and in FL we really aren't allowed to charge. This creates an ambiguous relationship, because we are indeed offering a service yet rarely are compensated for the risk.


Yeah, interesting observation.

But these people don't have any idea that we aren't supposed to charge for this service. In fact, we technically aren't supposed to do these cut-outs - even for FREE - if I understand the weird law here in FL correctly.

You have to be licensed in poisoning things in order to be "qualified".

.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

I just emailed him again and said the following final thing:



> Also, another note to try to clarify things, I wasn't questioning you about whether the bees were scattering or not - they may be. It's just not a NORMAL behavior.
> 
> It may be a weak hive from constant swarming and a bit gun-shy if they are being terrorized by the neighborhood kids. I see a rock by the unit. I would assume kids are probably always trying to aggravate them.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Pat.... let it go. If it becomes a real problem for him, he'll contact you and agree to your terms.
Can't tell you how many potential customers "change" their mind.
It's best to let them decide at let them contact you.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Pat.... let it go. If it becomes a real problem for him, he'll contact you and agree to your terms.
> Can't tell you how many potential customers "change" their mind.
> It's best to let them decide at let them contact you.


I agree,

But I thought I should at least try to 'clear the air' with him in case there was some kind of misunderstanding or miscommunication. You all know how emails can be dry and things can be taken out of context, etc.

I'll let you all know if he replies in any manner.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I hear ya Pat, I'm just too "seasoned" to care what others think of me until they get to know me. I have more important things to think about. lol


----------

